# Your favorite setups



## fishin magishin

I'm just throwing this out for fun but what's some of your favorite salt water setups including the fly ?????:thumbup:


----------



## JonnyT

That's a tough one. I guess my FAVORITE is a 5 or 6 wt. with floating line and a pink/white clouser with white eyes on docklights.


----------



## billfishhead

12 wt narrington rod with a wf floating line and deciever,,,,,,,,,,#3 fin nor reel


----------



## Chris V

10WT Sage RPLX and Tibor Riptide


----------



## Charlie2

*Setups*

9 foot 8wt custom rod with an Intermediate line and no-name reel,fished with pink/white/chartreuse Clousers and Deceivers.

Alternate: 8 foot 6wt custom rod. again; intermediate line with same lures. JMHO C2


----------



## wtbfishin

My 8wt 9' RS4 Redington has worked fine, along w/a Lamson Konic reel, intermiate line in the surf, floating in the bay flats, Most any Clouser or Crab pattern. Of course I could dream way past this, doubt it'd catch more fish though :whistling:


----------



## a

8 wt Sage TCR.....Van Stal 7/8.....STOLEN!


----------



## timeflies

wtbfishin said:


> My 8wt 9' RS4 Redington has worked fine, along w/a Lamson Konic reel, intermiate line in the surf, floating in the bay flats, Most any Clouser or Crab pattern. Of course I could dream way past this, doubt it'd catch more fish though :whistling:


That is a fine setup right there! The rs4 is a really underrated rod, and the Lamson drag is super tough! Good choice here for someone who wants performance without a ridiculous price tag.

My favorite would have to be my only fly rod at the moment, orvis tls 8wt and the sage 1680. Since some jerk broke into my storage unit, my options have been very limited. Sure would love a 1 pc crosscurrent though.....


----------



## wtbfishin

I do like Redington stuff and their price point, to bad it's "made in China". Have you cast a R-CPX it is a cannon!


----------



## timeflies

i have not. I had an rs2 that i picked up in hilton head back in 2003 or so. Fished the crap out of it and one of the guides broke when i loaned it to a friend, so i replaced the guide to get me through. When I called redington, she said that repairing it voids the warranty, so the best thing for me to do was to go out back and break it in half, and send them the pieces sans repaired guide. A week later they sent me a brand new rs4! I was very happy with the service, and the rods are really crisp for the price. Better deal than TFO imo


----------



## wtbfishin

"Better deal than TFO imo" :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

7/8 Nautilus FWX on a 8wt TFO BVK. Casts like a dream.


----------



## wtbfishin

I have heard good stuff on that rod series from someone who should know, I have an entry level 6wt TFO I don't care for.

Awesome pics on your web page Tex, I'd definately take your word on it :notworthy:!!!


----------

